# Moulting, or is there a problem?



## BirdLoverSimons (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi, so I've been here for questions before, but this is the first time I've made an account.

Recently, I've noticed Smokey had a bald patch around her bum. I figured out it was because of mating season, and it seems to have cleared, but now her stomach is moulting a lot. I'm not sure whether it's normal because I've never seen such a large patch. Her skin looks a little irritated too. Lately, I've noticed she's puffed up her feathers a lot, even though we're in the middle of summer and it's quite warm.

Does anyone know if this is normal? Her cagemate hasn't got any issues, but that may be because he's a male? 

She's also not used to being handled, so I'm not sure what to do, nor can I get a proper look at her.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It is not normal for a bird to lose a patch of feathers on the abdomen when molting. Is she by any chance sitting on a clutch of eggs or have you observed her picking her feathers on the abdomen? Can you post a picture?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If the skin is red and puffy as you indicate in your tags on this post, that is not normal.

Posting a picture of the area would be helpful but I would advise you to take her to an Avian Vet for a well-budgie check-up.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Hopefully, since you have a mixed gender pair, you are doing everything necessary to prevent breeding.

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads*


----------

